# Pic of your better half



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 24, 2010)

Well Smokey shot made me think why not post up your better half.

Mine is really   3/4  shes way past half and I am one lucky guy that her eyesight must be kind of messed up or she'd of run the other way for sure  

She hunts with me


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 24, 2010)

And if I take her fishin she out fishes me (most of the time anyways )


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 24, 2010)

And even out of camo she mighty CUTE


----------



## Sunshine1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Very pretty!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 24, 2010)

this is from one day this past summer when she was mad at me and not paying attention   i still like it though !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2010)

My lady, The Redhead.


----------



## dirtroad (Feb 24, 2010)

Jennifer,user name "Banned",with her grandmother.


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 24, 2010)

Great pics gents! Here's my better half


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Feb 24, 2010)

This is my lovely bride of just 7yrs. (Soon to 8) She is a wonderful companion and I love her dearley. I know that she loves me b/c she puts up with a lot of my bull balogna.


----------



## repoman34 (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## virgil (Feb 24, 2010)

*halloween 2009*

me and my sweetie at a halloween party 2009


----------



## Sunshine1 (Feb 24, 2010)

great pics everyone............not sure if my other half wants his pic posted or not. Will have to ask........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 25, 2010)

GREAT pics folks and I see I'm not the only one with a better half that has poor eye sight  





(huh Nick  the redhead really does need glasses  )


----------



## creekbender (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's my better half hillary known on here as "belle" .


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 25, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> this is from one day this past summer when she was mad at me and not paying attention   i still like it though !!!



C'mon tell us what you did. You didn't splash water on her, did you?  LOL


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 25, 2010)

My love!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Feb 25, 2010)

My husband of 17 years. The one that got me started hunting............but I can still out-fish him.


----------



## Smokey (Feb 25, 2010)

Posted this in another thread but I don't mind showing her off again.


----------



## jmharris23 (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is my beautiful bride of 9 years


----------



## joshguest (Feb 25, 2010)

this is my lovely gf julianna im so glad that we met,thankfully she puts up with all my hunting n fishin & sometimes tags along!        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































6583cb.jpg[/IMG]


----------

